# Conroe Drifting 12/29



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nick and I hit Conroe to do a little drifting today .
It was a little slow but we scratched out a few decent ones. 
27, 22, 19, 15 pounders and a few eaters to 7 lbs. .
All fish released to stretch more string another day.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thatâ€™s some good ones. Great job


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad yâ€™all bagged some good cats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Those are some fine looking fish.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice cats and nice new to you boat!!


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll bet that was some fun catching!


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice Cats...you are right in front of my house, just off your right shoulder in the 3rd pic.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

WESTTU1 said:


> Nice Cats...you are right in front of my house, just off your right shoulder in the 3rd pic.


Nice !


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You are one who really knows his catfishing.
Your new boat is outfitted seriously.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Boat*

Donald I set it up semilar to CTâ€™S. We drift from the rear of the boat using the trolling motor for better boat control. This really helps pulling planer boards .


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome! Love the setup! Looks shallow in that last pic! I thought they would be deep? I have no idea!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I launch just right under those power lines on the left in the 3rd pic.
Wow, you are set up. Looks like spider rigging for crappie.


----------

